# socks for BIG feet



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I knitted a pair of socks for my husband who wears size 14 shoes ...used the largest size in the pattern ...... they won't even go around his instep.

Anyone found patterns for "really BIG FEET"???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a pattern that I have knit for many big footed men It is a heavy boot sock and the whole thing is 2x2 ribbing except the heel and the toe. I haven't heard any complaints for the recipients.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Figure out your gauge in stockinette stitch. Measure his foot around the instep. Multiply the instep inches X gauge. This is how many stitches to cast on. If you are starting at the top, cast on with the larger size needles, K2, P2 for one inch, then switch to the smaller sized needles for the ribbing. Measure his foot from the ankle bone to the calf. This is how long you make the ribbing. Carry on from there.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> I have a pattern that I have knit for many big footed men QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OGN (offGridNorthern) I am not at home, I'm actually away for a week. When I get home I will look at the pattern and let you know. I don't remember off hand.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Another recommendation for Cat Bordhi's "New Pathways for Sock Knitters" - this book will give you the math for making socks in ANY size - baby to sasquatch!

It's a bit daunting at first, but it is easy if you just follow the steps - and if you've made socks before, then you know what you're looking at and it's even easier. Cannot recommend this book highly enough.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

Am going in to town today to the wool shop (I know ... risky business going in there!) and will look for Cat Bordhi's book.
And thanks, Marchwind for the offer of a pattern for big feet. Am thinking my husband's feet are probably close to the Sasquatch-size mentioned by frazzlehead!!!!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I've made men's boot socks with worsted weight yarn and a size 8 needle. DH wears and 11 but the length of the foot of the sock you just have to measure to see how long to make it. This is very generous in the instep also.

I cast on 40 stitches...work in ribbing for several inches and then do just k around to desired rise of sock. To work the heel take the first 20 stitches and s1, k1* across - turn - s1, purl across. Repeat this for 20 rows

to turn heel
Next Row (RS) Sl 1, k 11, skp, k 1, turn.
Next Row Sl 1, p 5, p2tog, p 1, turn.
Next Row Sl 1, k 6, skp, k 1, turn.
Next Row Sl 1, p 7, p2tog, p 1, turn.
Repeat this way until you've incorporated all the stitches. You should have 12 stitches left.

gussets
k 12 heel stitches
pick up 12 stitches along heel flap and pick up one extra just before the instep
k the 20 instep stitches
pick up 1 stitch between instep and heel flap stitches and then the 12 heel flap stitches continue with this needle and knit the first 6 heel stitches

The next needle becomes needle one. You will have 19 stitches on 1, 20 instep stitches on 2, and 19 gusset/heel stitches on #3.

Decrease rounds...
row 1: Knit to just last 3 st on needle on needle #1 k2 tog, k1...knit across needle #2, k1, ssk, k across to end
row 2: knit around

Repeat these 2 rows until only 40 stitches remain

Knit around until 1.5" before you want to start the toe

Toe:
round 1: k7, ssk, k1 place marker, k1, k2 tog, k14, k2 tog, k1 place maker, k1, ssk, k7 
round 2: knit
round 3: knit up to last 3 stitches before marker, ssk, k1, pass marker, k1 k2 tog, knit around to last 3 stitches before 2nd marker, k2 tog, k1, pass marker, k1, ssk, knit to end

repeat rounds 2 and 3 until 16 stitches are left - graft using kitchener stitch.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

My local yarn shop has a class for custom-made socks and it is using the book mentioned in a previous message. I was going to take it and then my husband pointed out that if I made socks (which are a tad bit thicker than purchased socks) he wouldn't be able to find shoes to wear!
I guess I'll just make socks for everyone else in the family.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Socks made from sock yarn are no thicker than regular sport socks! Go for it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Socks made from sock yarn are no thicker than regular sport socks! Go for it!


Agreed.


----------

